# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Mixing blank green tops, how much?

## 561

I have five green tops left without labels so i dont know what ive really got. I was told to put 2.5cc's into the vial and inject to the 10 line on my u100. Doing that i get a month outta one bottle about 20 to 25 injections. Please help me am I doing this wrong? And whats the right amout to put into the vile and then inject if I want to do 3 or 4 iu's a day. I have five bottles left and can get more, i was wanting to do it for six months.

----------


## redz

Usually the vials have 8-10 ius per bottle which means you cant possibly have enough for even 2 weeks.

----------


## DCannon

If your vials are 10 iu's, the 10 line is less than 1/2 iu when you add 2.5cc's.

There's no way of knowing unless you find out how much is in each vial.

----------


## astrix79

green tops are 8I.U

----------

